
“Too much thermal paste” – Benchmark of thermal paste application and quantity - PascLeRasc
https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3346-thermal-paste-application-benchmark-too-much-thermal-paste
======
anotheryou
and if you got nothing else, mayonnaise will do
[https://www.hardwaresecrets.com/thermal-compound-roundup-
jan...](https://www.hardwaresecrets.com/thermal-compound-roundup-
january-2012/5/) (somewhere at 35 in the graph at the bottom)

